# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  دانلود برنامه ریزی شروع برای کنکور از بهمن

## .Mohamad.

توضیح برنامه : در  این برنامه ، سعی بر این بوده است تا مباحثی انتخاب شود که بیشترین  طرفداررا دارد . مثلا برای زیست ، معمولا مبحث گیاهی را اکثر داوطلبان  کنکوری ، حذف میکنند.حال  شما داوطلبی را در نظر بگیرید که 5 ماه مانده به کنکور تازه می خواهد  شروعکند برای درس . مسلما نمی تواند تمام مباحث را بخواند و طبق انتظار  صحیح همه دنبالدرصد مناسب و قابل قبول برای قبولی در رشته قابل قبول خودشان  هستند.پس تمام تلاش بر این بوده است تا بهترین مباحث انتخاب و گزینش شود.  نکات مهم :ü    مرور  بر مطالب جدید و گذشته دراین برنامه ریزی رعایت شده است. به گونه ای که  داوطلب بتواند به راحتی دروس را یادآوری کند و نیز مطالب جدید را نیز مرور  کند. ü    در برنامه بعضی دروس به صورت کاملو بعضی از درس ها  مانند ریاضی ، فقط بعضیبخش های آن ها مشخص شده است. بخش هایی که معمولا آسان تر و پر تست تر هستندü    شما می توانید به دلخواه ، بعضیبخش ها را حذف یا اضافه کنید .ü    درس زمین شناسی را می توانید بهدلخواه خودتان حذف کنید. و وقتش را به سایر دروس بدهید.ü    شما باید تا فاز 5 دروس را تمامکنید.ü    فاز ششم ، برای جمع بندی است. ü    بعد از فاز ششم ، شما میتوانید درآزمون های جامع مانند آزمون سنجش یا کانون یا گزینه 2 شرکت کنیدü    مبنای این برنامه ، آزمون جامعسنجش است . یعنی بعد از این برنامه ، داوطلب میتواند در آزمون جامع سنجش شرکت کند.





منبع : :::: خورسند ام :::::


دانلود برنامه به صورت فایل متنی ، با حجم اندک



اسم فایل  برنامه ریزی از بهمن.pdf   حجم  244.5 KB

----------


## .Mohamad.

من خودم دانشجو انصرافی  هستم و از همین بهمن ماه ، شروع به کنکور کردم

امیدوارم این برنامه برای شما دوستان هم مناسب باشه .

به امید موفقیت تک تک شما سروران

----------


## JavADiiI74

پشمکستان!!!! :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## zahra_sba

حجم فصلایی که باید واسه یه فاز باید خونده بشه زیاد نیست ؟

----------


## .Mohamad.

> حجم فصلایی که باید واسه یه فاز باید خونده بشه زیاد نیست ؟


با توجه به وقت کم ، و ایده رتبه عالی ، تنها کار مطالعه حداقل روزی 8 تا 10 ساعت هست. علاوه بر این که حجم ها توی 15 روز تقسیم شدن و روزانه شما مقدار کمی نیاز به خواندن دارید. ( برنامه روزانه در سایت اصلی قرار داده شد )

----------


## Aguila Roja

> توضیح برنامه : در  این برنامه ، سعی بر این بوده است تا مباحثی انتخاب شود که بیشترین  طرفداررا دارد . مثلا برای زیست ، معمولا مبحث گیاهی را اکثر داوطلبان  کنکوری ، حذف میکنند.حال  شما داوطلبی را در نظر بگیرید که 5 ماه مانده به کنکور تازه می خواهد  شروعکند برای درس . مسلما نمی تواند تمام مباحث را بخواند و طبق انتظار  صحیح همه دنبالدرصد مناسب و قابل قبول برای قبولی در رشته قابل قبول خودشان  هستند.پس تمام تلاش بر این بوده است تا بهترین مباحث انتخاب و گزینش شود.  نکات مهم :ü    مرور  بر مطالب جدید و گذشته دراین برنامه ریزی رعایت شده است. به گونه ای که  داوطلب بتواند به راحتی دروس را یادآوری کند و نیز مطالب جدید را نیز مرور  کند. ü    در برنامه بعضی دروس به صورت کاملو بعضی از درس ها  مانند ریاضی ، فقط بعضیبخش های آن ها مشخص شده است. بخش هایی که معمولا آسان تر و پر تست تر هستندü    شما می توانید به دلخواه ، بعضیبخش ها را حذف یا اضافه کنید .ü    درس زمین شناسی را می توانید بهدلخواه خودتان حذف کنید. و وقتش را به سایر دروس بدهید.ü    شما باید تا فاز 5 دروس را تمامکنید.ü    فاز ششم ، برای جمع بندی است. ü    بعد از فاز ششم ، شما میتوانید درآزمون های جامع مانند آزمون سنجش یا کانون یا گزینه 2 شرکت کنیدü    مبنای این برنامه ، آزمون جامعسنجش است . یعنی بعد از این برنامه ، داوطلب میتواند در آزمون جامع سنجش شرکت کند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> منبع : :::: خورسند ام :::::
> 
> 
> ...


اگر کسی بخواد با این برنامه پیش بره باید قلم چی ترم2 رو رها کنه !!!  :Yahoo (16): البته میشه شخصی سازیش کرد تا حدودی

----------


## .Mohamad.

> اگر کسی بخواد با این برنامه پیش بره باید قلم چی ترم2 رو رها کنه !!! البته میشه شخصی سازیش کرد تا حدودی


تنظیم شده واسه آزمون های جامع
چون آزمون های غیر جامع مهم نیستن که

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

برنامه روزانه مخصوص بازه اول شروع بهمن برای کنکور 95   هم دارن

----------

